# Am I checking for ligaments right?



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Didnt want to put this in the finding them thread just in case I am wrong.








They feel like they are gone. But wanted to double check I am feeling for them right.









Her udder is getting bigger by the hour. 
(she does have some where warm and dry to sleep she is just choosing to be in that spot for some reason)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You are in the right location. BUT are you feeling down or trying to pinch around the tail head?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Feeling down. I am not putting any pressure on them at all


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

good to feel down. I would say within 12 hours. :greengrin: 
Cant wait to hear about the kids!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep I agree! and it looks like her belly has dropped too!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The 'hollows' on the side of her tail looks like she's progressing along.... Babies soon!!! Good luck!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

My goodness is this Kisses?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

No babies yet. She didnt show much intrest in her food yesterday either. Just about to head out and feed up and check her. 
Thanks all  by the looks of it they will be a few days "early" but as off today it shouldnt be to early if you know what I mean


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

DId she kid?!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Not yet. LOL she is doing the goat code and playing with me LOL. So close to ready. Not stringy goop but goop arrrggghhhhh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL Pam go check out her due date thing in the waiting room. Slowly but surely we are getting ready. Her butt has poofed out now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :wink:


----------

